# post most low effort but high paying carreers



## Deleted member 16354 (Jan 17, 2022)

I gave up on CS too high effort for not enough pay. Im thinking about management since it seems fairly easy.

Post recomendations and explain why.


----------



## hebbewem (Jan 17, 2022)

Sex worker ,male stripper. And onlyfans and pornstar. They sounfs fun


----------



## Deleted member 16354 (Jan 17, 2022)

hebbewem said:


> Sex worker ,male stripper. And onlyfans and pornstar. They sounfs fun


----------



## hebbewem (Jan 17, 2022)

Goku said:


> View attachment 1498186


Whats your point


----------



## Birdcell (Jan 17, 2022)

Math


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 17, 2022)

gay for pay @MakinItHappenReturn


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 17, 2022)

Goku said:


> I gave up on CS too high effort for not enough pay. Im thinking about management since it seems fairly easy.
> 
> Post recomendations and explain why.


Modelling, cause you just have to stay lean and walk the ramp, don't even need to be the best walker, case in point O'pry has an okay walk despite being the highest paid model, you do just that and get paid in millions
And I am surprised this isn't the first post since this site worships male models.


----------



## Hueless (Jan 17, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> gay for pay @MakinItHappenReturn


Really?


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 17, 2022)

Hueless said:


> Really?


ye he used to be a camboy


----------



## one job away (Jan 17, 2022)

Goku said:


> I gave up on CS too high effort for not enough pay. Im thinking about management since it seems fairly easy.
> 
> Post recomendations and explain why.


Welder. It’s full of idiots thinking they are Einstein for taking a laser and two pieces of medal and putting them together. So it can’t be that hard. And apparently they make a lot of cash.

source : tiktok


----------



## Deleted member 9446 (Jan 17, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Modelling, cause you just have to stay lean and walk the ramp, don't even need to be the best walker, case in point O'pry has an okay walk despite being the highest paid model, you do just that and get paid in millions
> And I am surprised this isn't the first post since this site worships male models.


A large percentage of guys on this site could be some level of model. You just have to get lean as fuck, not short, and no deformities. Now, almost all of us can’t be in O’prys position but you can probably make up to middle upper class wage while being just above average


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 17, 2022)

6foot2_17y0 said:


> A large percentage of guys on this site could be some level of model. You just have to get lean as fuck, not short, and no deformities. Now, almost all of us can’t be in O’prys position but you can probably make up to middle upper class wage while being just above average


And unlike what people think here, the agencies are looking for more unique faces than just good looking faces, so almost anyone can become a model, if someone's up for it and isn't picky, they can easily become models and earn a lot of money plus get to travel different places.


----------



## currylover (Jan 23, 2022)

Open a taco cart or ice cream truck and pay no taxes on your income. You can’t make doctor/engineer/lawyer money without talent, luck, and hard work.


----------



## UglyGod360 (Jan 23, 2022)

There's no such thing


----------



## Deleted member 16354 (Jan 23, 2022)

*Im gonna go to business school and become some manager easiest job in the world for relatively high pay. Already got 3 others sources of income so the salary doesn't have to be doctor tier.

Thanks for nothing faggots.

(I don't recomend this to psl aspies since it'll require alot of social skills.)*


----------



## noodlelover (Jan 23, 2022)

No free lunch


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Jan 23, 2022)

Goku said:


> *Im gonna go to business school and become some manager easiest job in the world for relatively high pay. Already got 3 others sources of income so the salary doesn't have to be doctor tier.
> 
> Thanks for nothing faggots.
> 
> (I don't recomend this to psl aspies since it'll require alot of social skills.)*


You'll prob overlook this as hate but no job that pays you alot will be "easy". And unless you plan on being a manager at some fast food restaurant, you will not get a high paying management position straight out of school. Hell, even management positions at these low paying places don't even require higher education. I literally had a sibling who became a manager at Mcdonalds at 19 lmao. For the ones who do pay alot of money, at bigger companies, think of it this way: Why would a company pay a kid who's fresh out of school alot of money to run their company they know very little about? . You have to remember that you're legit competing with dudes who have been in the industry for YEARS with actual real world experience. So why would they hire you, with no experience, over someone with much more experience to run a company? I think the only exception is if you have an industry edge. Like since you claim to have 3 sources of income, maybe you know something about those specific industries that you can apply to your management positions that make you appeal more to employers over everyone else who's applying.


----------



## sensen (Jan 23, 2022)

6foot2_17y0 said:


> A large percentage of guys on this site could be some level of model. You just have to get lean as fuck, not short, and no deformities. Now, almost all of us can’t be in O’prys position but you can probably make up to middle upper class wage while being just above average


doesnt pay enough for mid to low levels


----------



## nietzsche (Jan 23, 2022)

get an entrepeneurship with an electrician, work 5 years, apply to Tesla, profit  or start your own. applies to every trade. or join military


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 23, 2022)

Goku said:


> *I gave up on CS too high effort for not enough pay.* Im thinking about management since it seems fairly easy.








Ur just not high IQ enough. Not high effort at all lmfao.


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 23, 2022)

Goku said:


> I gave up on CS too high effort for not enough pay. Im thinking about management since it seems fairly easy.
> 
> Post recomendations and explain why.


Modelling


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jan 23, 2022)

Onlyfans


----------



## Deleted member 16354 (Jan 24, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Ur just not high IQ enough. Not high effort at all lmfao.


CS doesn’t require high IQ  
You’re literally trained to become a coding monkey. Gtfo with high iq jfl, my grades were top tier lowest I’ve gotten was a 8.5/10. And my IQ is only 127. 

I just lack the passion/interest for coding and won’t like my job if I continued with CS. 

Managers mog software enigers hard in terms of effort for pay ratio.


----------



## Deleted member 16354 (Jan 24, 2022)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> You'll prob overlook this as hate but no job that pays you alot will be "easy". And unless you plan on being a manager at some fast food restaurant, you will not get a high paying management position straight out of school. Hell, even management positions at these low paying places don't even require higher education. I literally had a sibling who became a manager at Mcdonalds at 19 lmao. For the ones who do pay alot of money, at bigger companies, think of it this way: Why would a company pay a kid who's fresh out of school alot of money to run their company they know very little about? . You have to remember that you're legit competing with dudes who have been in the industry for YEARS with actual real world experience. So why would they hire you, with no experience, over someone with much more experience to run a company? I think the only exception is if you have an industry edge. Like since you claim to have 3 sources of income, maybe you know something about those specific industries that you can apply to your management positions that make you appeal more to employers over everyone else who's applying.


*Nigga ofcourse I need to build experience no fucking shit.  I am already a supervisor at my afterschool job, and only intend to move up steps / switch jobs that are a good match with business school.

Building up a resume and gaining experience is 101 of the waggie handbook.

None of you retards are saying anything worth reading in this thread kys *


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 24, 2022)

Goku said:


> CS doesn’t require high IQ
> You’re literally trained to become a coding monkey. Gtfo with high iq jfl, my grades were top tier lowest I’ve gotten was a 8.5/10. And my IQ is only 127.
> 
> I just lack the passion/interest for coding and won’t like my job if I continued with CS.
> ...


Keep coping. Coding requires very high IQ. You just weren't cut out for it. No problem bro, we can't all be smart.


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 24, 2022)

Investment Banker at JP Morgan


----------



## GandyIsNormie (Jan 24, 2022)

Goku said:


> CS doesn’t require high IQ
> You’re literally trained to become a coding monkey. Gtfo with high iq jfl, my grades were top tier lowest I’ve gotten was a 8.5/10. And my IQ is only 127.
> 
> I just lack the passion/interest for coding and won’t like my job if I continued with CS.
> ...


More IQ = more physically incel


----------



## redfacccee (Jan 24, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Modelling, cause you just have to stay lean and walk the ramp, don't even need to be the best walker, case in point O'pry has an okay walk despite being the highest paid model, you do just that and get paid in millions
> And I am surprised this isn't the first post since this site worships male models.


low effort? not really, that requires actual looksmaxxing which nobody here seems capable of.


----------



## redfacccee (Jan 24, 2022)

GandyIsNormie said:


> More IQ = more physically incel


it's not that they're more physically incel, it's that higher IQ generally equates to a greater grasp of things at a significantly higher rate, so when having the same discussions with people of a high difference you'll run into these "common knowledge" errors on their hand. the gap becomes more apparent as you begin having issues with thinking speed. you "think other's thoughts" before they think them simply because you reach to conclusions faster. this just means there's a high chance you'll develop weird mental quirks over time and will have trouble relating to people which may cause self-isolation.

social skills are gained by socializing but socializing itself is relative. you learn very quickly what you can and cannot talk about and what is and is not appreciated and in many cases being a "know-it-all" is not appreciated and even personally detrimental.

then there's mental illness which sometimes is associated and makes things more complex from the get go.

undoubtedly every incel and looksmaxxer has mental illness including myself


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 24, 2022)

redfacccee said:


> low effort? not really, that requires actual looksmaxxing which nobody here seems capable of.


Yes, most models are "models" cause of "hard looksmaxxing", literal convicts with base level hygiene and negligible workout regime are becoming models. Literally modelling is one of the easiest high paying jobs.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 24, 2022)

Migrant smuggling from MENA to Western Europe


----------



## needjawsurgery (Jan 24, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Maybe I become model in Korea once I clear my acne scars


how are you gonna clear scars


----------



## Gad (Jan 24, 2022)

if it is low effort and high paying, it has to be very special work almost no one is capable of doing


----------



## UglyGod360 (Jan 24, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Keep coping. Coding requires very high IQ. You just weren't cut out for it. No problem bro, we can't all be smart.


You're primarily a self-taught developer who has been programming since the age of 12. You have a knack for problem solving, and will persist in finding a solution for technical issues even when everyone else has given up, even if it means trying every possible solution.


----------



## noodlelover (Jan 24, 2022)

I didn't mention this because it takes some effort to get there but...

If you have just 4 million, and you've studied investment and a particular market sector long enough to make just 3% inflation adjusted per year on long term investments (where you only need to make a couple investment decisions every 5 years or so), you can just chill and live off 40K a year while the rest of your investments continue to grow.


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Jan 24, 2022)

Goku said:


> *Nigga ofcourse I need to build experience no fucking shit.  I am already a supervisor at my afterschool job, and only intend to move up steps / switch jobs that are a good match with business school.
> 
> Building up a resume and gaining experience is 101 of the waggie handbook.
> 
> None of you retards are saying anything worth reading in this thread kys *


Your response shows your lack of experience and why you'll never make it far in life lol. And this is coming from someone who is building an actual empire (near $140k net worth in my early 20s).


----------



## Pretty (Jan 24, 2022)

sensen said:


> doesnt pay enough for mid to low levels


+ There’s a few creepy pedos in the industry too bound to get sexually assaulted


----------



## Pretty (Jan 24, 2022)

Goku said:


> *Nigga ofcourse I need to build experience no fucking shit.  I am already a supervisor at my afterschool job, and only intend to move up steps / switch jobs that are a good match with business school.
> 
> Building up a resume and gaining experience is 101 of the waggie handbook.
> 
> None of you retards are saying anything worth reading in this thread kys *


Nigga ur so fucking lazy u couldn’t even bothered to explain what you mean in terms of easy 

Lazy motherfucker ur never gonna end up at a high paying job your extremely deluded


----------



## Laikyn (Jan 25, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Maybe I become model in Korea once I clear my acne scars


weakest neck I have ever seen


----------



## Koroshiya (Jan 25, 2022)

some high level IT jobs like cyber security team manager will pay a lot while you get other people below you to do all the work


----------



## Laikyn (Jan 25, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Why cope about neck when it’s all about face?


whatever u say whatever u say


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jan 25, 2022)

Goku said:


> I gave up on CS too high effort for not enough pay


lol ur retarded, CS is literally the answer to your question

literally one of the easiest careers but one of the highest paying at the same time


----------



## Deleted member 16571 (Jan 25, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Why cope about neck when it’s all about face?


You look good here, perhaps all you needed was a tan and some stubble.


----------



## reborn (Jan 25, 2022)

Goku said:


> I gave up on CS too high effort for not enough pay. Im thinking about management since it seems fairly easy.
> 
> Post recomendations and explain why.



Human Resources. Every fucking retard could do this job and in the US it can pay a 6 figure salary.


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 25, 2022)

reborn said:


> Human Resources. Every fucking retard could do this job and in the US it can pay a 6 figure salary.


but u need to deal with humans

and only humans are allowed to work in it (stacies only)


----------



## reborn (Jan 25, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> but u need to deal with humans
> 
> and only humans are allowed to work in it (stacies only)



The people you are dealing with are your bitches. They need to make sure you are happy with them.


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 25, 2022)

reborn said:


> The people you are dealing with are your bitches. They need to make sure you are happy with them.


HR is extremely subhuman


----------



## MostGLSlayer (Jan 25, 2022)

reborn said:


> Human Resources. Every fucking retard could do this job and in the US it can pay a 6 figure salary.


Almost every HR I know is female. Males are discriminated in this career cause of metoo I think.


----------



## reborn (Jan 25, 2022)

MostGLSlayer said:


> Almost every HR I know is female. Males are discriminated in this career cause of metoo I think.



Every low effort high payment job is female so if you are asking for this kind of job then getting into a female job is the only thing you can do.


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 25, 2022)

reborn said:


> Every low effort high payment job is female so if you are asking for this kind of job then getting into a female job is the only thing you can do.


HR pays badly similar to Marketing

economic markets =/= sexual markets


----------



## SeiGun (Jan 25, 2022)

every profitable low effort job come with high entry barrier
example: being chad


----------



## fourtwozero (Jan 25, 2022)

Goku said:


> *not enough pay.*


you are just retarded bro


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jan 25, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Modelling, cause you just have to stay lean and walk the ramp, don't even need to be the best walker, case in point O'pry has an okay walk despite being the highest paid model, you do just that and get paid in millions
> And I am surprised this isn't the first post since this site worships male models.


Lol it's not that easy, you need to be genetically suited for it, one in tens of thousands if you want to make money. Those runway models you see are making unimpressive money, it might not be physically demanding but they still work long hours. The one's making big cash are the very well established ones doing commercial like Gandy, O'Pry, Nessman, Ballou, Kortajarena, not your average male model


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 25, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Lol it's not that easy, you need to be genetically suited for it, one in tens of thousands if you want to make money. Those runway models you see are making unimpressive money, it might not be physically demanding but they still work long hours. The one's making big cash are the very well established ones doing commercial like Gandy, O'Pry, Nessman, Ballou, Kortajarena, not your average male model



Sure, but have a look at this guy - 

He is an okay looking guy, wouldn't be rated highly here and wouldn't be encouraged to take up modelling as a career, but this guy was literally spotted by an agent and followed for some time by her and handed over modelling projects, he'd be making at least a healthy 100,000 dollars a year, if he has a couple of interviews and runway walks, even Maher has less publicity compared to him and he easily would be making more than him. 100,000 dollars in a year and getting to travel different places for just walking the ramp is basically life on easy mode


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jan 25, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Sure, but have a look at this guy -
> 
> He is an okay looking guy, wouldn't be rated highly here and wouldn't be encouraged to take up modelling as a career, but this guy was literally spotted by an agent and followed for some time by her and handed over modelling projects, he'd be making at least a healthy 100,000 dollars a year, if he has a couple of interviews and runway walks, even Maher has less publicity compared to him and he easily would be making more than him. 100,000 dollars in a year and getting to travel different places for just walking the ramp is basically life on easy mode



How the hell do you know that they make 100 000 dollars a year


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 25, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Sure, but have a look at this guy -
> 
> He is an okay looking guy, wouldn't be rated highly here and wouldn't be encouraged to take up modelling as a career, but this guy was literally spotted by an agent and followed for some time by her and handed over modelling projects, he'd be making at least a healthy 100,000 dollars a year, if he has a couple of interviews and runway walks, even Maher has less publicity compared to him and he easily would be making more than him. 100,000 dollars in a year and getting to travel different places for just walking the ramp is basically life on easy mode





StrangerDanger said:


> How the hell do you know that they make 100 000 dollars a year


that curry subhuman doesnt make 100k per year
100k per year is top tier for a male model jfl


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 25, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> that curry subhuman doesnt make 100k per year
> 100k per year is top tier for a male model jfl


How is it top tier?, O'pry earns 20 times more than the number I quoted and even a lot of models below O'pry earn 5-7 times more. He easily might be earning 75-100,000 per year, or to be on the safe side, at least 50,000 per year. And calling someone "subhuman" when they clearly look decent and would stand out more than you is narcissism at its finest.


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 25, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> How the hell do you know that they make 100 000 dollars a year


He has interviews and is noticed on runways, he might be making thousands of dollars every year if not hundreds of thousands.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 25, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> How is it top tier?, O'pry earns 20 times more than the number I quoted and even a lot of models below O'pry earn 5-7 times more. He easily might be earning 75-100,000 per year, or to be on the safe side, at least 50,000 per year. And calling someone "subhuman" when they clearly look decent and would stand out more than you is narcissism at its finest.


You realize that O'pry and gandy are like once in a lifetime male models lmao, theres a HUGE pay gap between the 0.1% of male models vs the rest of males, and let alone the 0.1% of male models to female models.

And yes that guy is a curry subhuman


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 25, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> He has interviews and is noticed on runways, he might be making thousands of dollars every year if not hundreds of thousands.


that doesnt mean anything


----------



## thereallegend (Jan 25, 2022)

reborn said:


> Human Resources. Every fucking retard could do this job and in the US it can pay a 6 figure salary.


Women outcompete men in that


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jan 25, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> How is it top tier?, O'pry earns 20 times more than the number I quoted and even a lot of models below O'pry earn 5-7 times more. He easily might be earning 75-100,000 per year, or to be on the safe side, at least 50,000 per year. And calling someone "subhuman" when they clearly look decent and would stand out more than you is narcissism at its finest.











These Are The 10 Richest Male Models In The World


As Zoolander said, being professionally good looking is hard work.




www.gq.com.au




The 10th highest paid model makes 200k$, and that's someone who's in the top. I highly doubt that this nobody comes close. And even then the highest paid models are the ones doing commercial modelling, fragrance advertisements, campaigns over runways


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 25, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> You realize that O'pry and gandy are like once in a lifetime male models lmao, theres a HUGE pay gap between the 0.1% of male models vs the rest of males, and let alone the 0.1% of male models to female models.
> 
> And yes that guy is a curry subhuman



How is he a "subhuman"?
He has a decent lower third, decent eye area, bit of a long mid-face, but that's fine. He doesn't have epicanthic folds instead of 'supraorbital rims' and doesn't need to squintfraudmaxx to fraud a great eye area, in order to display a narcissistic behaviour on a public forum.
He got a modelling job while you squint all day in front of a poorly constructed second hand mirror.


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 25, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> These Are The 10 Richest Male Models In The World
> 
> 
> As Zoolander said, being professionally good looking is hard work.
> ...


So how much do you think this guy might be making?, 15-20,000 dollars?, that's still great if you are earning for yourself and don't have to do anything. Admit it or not, modelling is one among the easiest high pay jobs out there, provided you have the "look".


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jan 25, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> So how much do you think this guy might be making?, 15-20,000 dollars?, that's still great if you are earning for yourself and don't have to do anything. Admit it or not, modelling is one among the easiest high pay jobs out there, provided you have the "look".


idk but the median is 45-50k


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 25, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> idk but the median is 45-50k


median is lower than that 
30-40k, if you're just beginning 20k-25k


----------



## MAG27 (Jan 25, 2022)

Goku said:


> I gave up on CS too high effort for not enough pay. Im thinking about management since it seems fairly easy.
> 
> Post recomendations and explain why.


Construction management


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 26, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> median is lower than that
> 30-40k, if you're just beginning 20k-25k


So that proves my point, this guy I mentioned has been modelling for 2-3 years now, he would be easily getting 25-30,000 dollars, he has runways and literally the YouTube channels put him on their thumbnail -


Which again proves that you don't even need to have breath-taking good looks too, only have a unique look and stay lean and you're a 'model', one of the easiest high paying jobs out there.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 26, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> So that proves my point, this guy I mentioned has been modelling for 2-3 years now, he would be easily getting 25-30,000 dollars, he has runways and literally the YouTube channels put him on their thumbnail -
> 
> 
> Which again proves that you don't even need to have breath-taking good looks too, only have a unique look and stay lean and you're a 'model', one of the easiest high paying jobs out there.



jesus christ thats not high paying man
thats not even a livable wage in the west


----------



## justadude (Jan 26, 2022)

looksmax moderator


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 26, 2022)

SeiGun said:


> every profitable low effort job come with high entry barrier
> example: being chad


So true


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Jan 26, 2022)

Goku said:


> I gave up on CS too high effort for not enough pay. Im thinking about management since it seems fairly easy.
> 
> Post recomendations and explain why.


Mining crypto


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 26, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> jesus christ thats not high paying man
> thats not even a livable wage in the west


Really, 30,000 dollars for a single guy is great amount especially when he doesn't have to work hard, he might already be getting a raise for being a rare South Asian in a sea of European and African models, to remind you he was literally stared at by the agent on a bus for like 3-4 stops and immediately was offered a job.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jan 26, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> So that proves my point, this guy I mentioned has been modelling for 2-3 years now, he would be easily getting 25-30,000 dollars, he has runways and literally the YouTube channels put him on their thumbnail -
> 
> 
> Which again proves that you don't even need to have breath-taking good looks too, only have a unique look and stay lean and you're a 'model', one of the easiest high paying jobs out there.



god damn these models are ugly


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 26, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> god damn these models are ugly


They aren't plus modelling is more about looking "unique" than looking "good", the very reason why most actors just look way better than a lot of models in the ideal sense.


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Jan 26, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> god damn these models are ugly


All the GL models we worship here are 6.25psl plus. Jfl at anyone thinking they could be a succesful model otherwise. Maybe Stephen James is the exception because he has tattoo niche.

I think Nessman represents the minimum standard if you want to be a succesful model


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 26, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> All the GL models we worship here are 6.25psl plus. Jfl at anyone thinking they could be a succesful model otherwise. Maybe Stephen James is the exception because he has tattoo niche.
> 
> I think Nessman represents the minimum standard if you want to be a succesful model


Nessman looks great, how is he minimum?
I'd say more like Lucky Blue -


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jan 26, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> All the GL models we worship here are 6.25psl plus. Jfl at anyone thinking they could be a succesful model otherwise. Maybe Stephen James is the exception because he has tattoo niche.
> 
> I think Nessman represents the minimum standard if you want to be a succesful model


Nessman is the third highest paid model after O'pry and Gandy
Also depends on what you define as successful. He mogs a lot of them


----------



## UglyGod360 (Jan 26, 2022)

If u wants a high paying low effort career become a doctor


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 26, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Nessman is the third highest paid model after O'pry and Gandy
> Also depends on what you define as successful. He mogs a lot of them


Literally looked God in motion while in India -


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 26, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> If u wants a high paying low effort career become a doctor


Cough cough


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jan 26, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Literally looked God in motion while in India -
> View attachment 1509034



He looks like a high pedigree greek god


----------



## jfcage (Jan 26, 2022)

Selling kamagra


----------



## UglyGod360 (Jan 26, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Cough cough


U sick or something? U got the rona


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 26, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> He looks like a high pedigree greek god


Would he be considered Mediterranean and 7 PSL?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jan 26, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Would he be considered Mediterranean and 7 PSL?


6.25-6.5 what would you rate him. He looks like a tanned western european imo, he's quite pale otherwise


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 26, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> 6.25-6.5 what would you rate him. He looks like a tanned western european imo, he's quite pale otherwise


I'd say he is 6.75 PSL, otherwise I would just call him a robust looking pretty boy who looks really like a walking-talking Greek statue , I struggle with rating people unless I 100 percent believe that they are literally the pinnacle of aesthetics, and one of the most good looking people.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 26, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Really, 30,000 dollars for a single guy is great amount especially when he doesn't have to work hard, he might already be getting a raise for being a rare South Asian in a sea of European and African models, to remind you he was literally stared at by the agent on a bus for like 3-4 stops and immediately was offered a job.


30k is nothing 
It’s not even livable here you’re looking at it from India where avg wage is much much lower than that


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Jan 27, 2022)

In the medical world it's psychiatry. I'm going into radiology and regretting not choosing psych the more I look into it.









Prison Job - Worth the Risks?


So I've been talking to a recruiter and I've been told about a prison job in a state prison system. It will be locums, 1099. No benefits. 2 weeks off a year unpaid. No sick time. Luckily I have a spouse who gets healthcare and full benefits for us through her non-medical job. BUT, the pay is...




forums.studentdoctor.net





800K compensation for a new grad. Mindlessly throwing SSRIs or antipsychotics at everyone and pretending to listen to them.

Compare that to SWE or radiology where you are hyperfocused doing extremely technical work and if you happen to fuck up a few times your career is now in jeopardy. 

On my psychiatry rotation the attending psychiatrist showed up at 9:00 AM, "saw" his 10 patients in 20 minutes and was out the door at 9:30 AM to his next job(s). Got paid 270k a year for this joke of a "job". Mogs basically every technical career in both hourly rate and stress to pay ratio.


----------

